# Ungewünschte Action bei Tastenkürzel



## Leetus (2. Jan 2009)

Hallo und frohes Neues erstmal,

in meine RCP Anwendung reagiert auf die Tastenkombi STRG + N und öffnet einen New Wizard. Ich hab in der ApplicationActionBarAdvisor diese Action aber nicht drin und auch keine Extension. Und STRG + SHIFT + E errscheint ein "Switch to Editor" Fenster.

Was einer was ich falsch gemacht habe oder wo ich die Actions unbewusst deklariere?

Liebe Grüße 
Alex


----------



## Vayu (3. Jan 2009)

du nichts, aber du wirst eclipse plugins in deiner target platform haben, in deren plugin.xml diese actions deklariert werden.


----------



## Leetus (9. Jan 2009)

Wie kann ich diese Action "aushebeln" oder überschreiben? Ich würde gerne dieses Tastenkürzel mit einer von mir erstellten Action ersetzten.


----------



## Vayu (9. Jan 2009)

ich weiss nicht ob das so direkt geht, weil die shortcuts ja direkt mit der action registriert werden. da müssteste wohl die action direkt wieder deregistrieren

n keybinding funktioniert so

http://wiki.eclipse.org/FAQ_How_do_I_provide_a_keyboard_shortcut_for_my_action?


----------

